# How do I make my site look like Busted Tees?



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

I like the look of Busted Tees - Jokes you can wear! Funny T-Shirts!, it's ver clean. How can I go about getting this look?




tkn77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've had a successful online t-shirt business for a year now. The only problem I have is keeping tracking of my inventory in-house plus online. There have been many times when there was a surge in orders and I would be out of stock and my customers online have know why of knowing that until I email them back to notify them. Long story short I need an way of keeping inventory in-house AND online. I like the way how Busted Tees - Jokes you can wear! Funny T-Shirts! or Threadless T-Shirts - Designer Clothing Submissions - Tees, Tshirts and T shirts! shows the status of their inventory.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Shopping Cart/Website Format*

I like the look of Busted Tees - Jokes you can wear! Funny T-Shirts! and therecklessts.com. Both are very clean. How can I go about getting this look for the shopping cart/website?


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Shopping Cart/Website Format*

therecklessts.com doesn't work


----------



## simplicitywear (Apr 17, 2007)

Ujudgnme2 said:


> I like the look of Busted Tees - Jokes you can wear! Funny T-Shirts!, it's ver clean. How can I go about getting this look?


What is the URL of your existing site? -Tom


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Shopping Cart/Website Format*



Ujudgnme2 said:


> I like the look of Busted Tees - Jokes you can wear! Funny T-Shirts! and therecklessts.com. Both are very clean. How can I go about getting this look for the shopping cart/website?


The bustedtees site is a custom website design. They either had someone in house design it for them or they contracted someone to put the layout together.

The design doesn't come from the shopping cart, it comes from their own creation.

So you would have to hire a web designer to create a site that has a similar look and feel and just get a shopping cart installed (by either the designer or yourself). Then you just put the design layout that was created into the template system of the shopping cart you want to use.

I don't think you'd want to copy the bustedtees site exactly, but the look of images of t-shirts in boxes on the main page is used by several sites these days.


----------



## KayDubLLC (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: Shopping Cart/Website Format*



Ujudgnme2 said:


> I like the look of Busted Tees - Jokes you can wear! Funny T-Shirts! and therecklessts.com. Both are very clean. How can I go about getting this look for the shopping cart/website?


 
If you are serious about it and want you site to look good then suck it up and pay some money to get it professionally done. That is what we ended up doing and we LOVE the way it turned out. It is far better than anything we could have done and well worth the money.


----------



## amino (May 11, 2007)

nice simple design KayDub, couple of things I would want to see if I was shopping is the image on a shirt as opposed to the box with the design purely to get an idea of scale on the tees, and also a contact number and adress for contact us, I never shop with any company unless I can call them if I have problems, emails can easily be missed or forgotten


----------



## KayDubLLC (Dec 20, 2006)

amino said:


> nice simple design KayDub, couple of things I would want to see if I was shopping is the image on a shirt as opposed to the box with the design purely to get an idea of scale on the tees, and also a contact number and adress for contact us, I never shop with any company unless I can call them if I have problems, emails can easily be missed or forgotten


 
We are working on getting photos of models that will come up if you click on the desings from the main page.

The address and phone is a good idea. We talked about it but decided to leave it off. We weren't sure it would be too big of a deal to most people.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

KayDubLLC said:


> We are working on getting photos of models that will come up if you click on the desings from the main page.
> 
> The address and phone is a good idea. We talked about it but decided to leave it off. We weren't sure it would be too big of a deal to most people.


Definitely a big deal  If you are asking for their personal information and their trust, you should give them the same information to help build their trust so they know how to reach you in case of a problem. Email isn't always reliable.


----------



## omaurhie (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Shopping Cart/Website Format*



KayDubLLC said:


> If you are serious about it and want you site to look good then suck it up and pay some money to get it professionally done. That is what we ended up doing and we LOVE the way it turned out. It is far better than anything we could have done and well worth the money.


 
I've been given some quotes for getting a website built from guru.com. I've been quoted 1500 - 2000. All singing and dancing without flash. Is that standard or a bit steep?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Shopping Cart/Website Format*



omaurhie said:


> I've been given some quotes for getting a website built from guru.com. I've been quoted 1500 - 2000. All singing and dancing without flash. Is that standard or a bit steep?


Sounds a bit on the higher end but still within the reasonable range.

Depends on what exactly they are doing for that amount though and what your project specs were.


----------



## Calibrated (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Shopping Cart/Website Format*



omaurhie said:


> I've been given some quotes for getting a website built from guru.com. I've been quoted 1500 - 2000. All singing and dancing without flash. Is that standard or a bit steep?


Don't do a Flash website, for several reasons. First reason is that *its extremely hard to get a flash website to rank with search engines* since there is no content that can be indexed.

You would need to create an entire html frame with all the content on your pages to get it to work, and that will translate into a MUCH higher cost.

Second, most people when asked about e-commerce sites and shopping say they hate flash driven sites. They are generally harder to navigate and slow to load. The other part is the flash is usually done "over the top" and distracts from your products, after all they are there to see what you have to sell, not see the annoying eye candy.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey Lance, the poster wrote:


> _All singing and dancing *without* flash._


I read it wrong the first time too...had to go back and edit my message


----------



## Calibrated (Oct 26, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Hey Lance, the poster wrote:
> 
> I read it wrong the first time too...had to go back and edit my message



_*Ya, I see that now*_....but its still sound advice, so I will leave it for those who are reading this and thinking about a flash site.


----------

